# Since this is a "how to" area



## phsycosoninlaw (Dec 23, 2006)

I just bought an older Rossi 38 Special today and can't anything about it online. I can provide everthing that is stamped on the revolver if I can find some help.:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

What is it you want to know?

Your local library probably has a copy of at least one of the various firearm references, likely at least one of the yearly editions of "The Standard Catalog Of Firearms". I know, paper/hard copy,...

I'll provide what info I can.. what are the markings? I don't need the serial number.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know if this will help but it is their American web site.
http://www.rossiusa.com/main/index.cfm?CFID=1937564&CFTOKEN=26181707


----------



## shooter05 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been eyeing the Rossi revolvers for awhile. I think it will be the next one I get. I'll probably go .357/.38 though. How's the fit, finish, and shooting? They seem real nice for the money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

shooter05 said:


> I have been eyeing the Rossi revolvers for awhile. I think it will be the next one I get. I'll probably go .357/.38 though. How's the fit, finish, and shooting? They seem real nice for the money.


Truthfully - U are better off buying a S&W or a Ruger. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Rossi*

Back in the 1970s when S&Ws were in short supply a number of my fellow shooters opted for the Rossi rather than paying a premium over the msrp for a S&W (I knew people that paid up to 3 times retail for something that they really wanted,) for the J frame S&W there was the Rossi, The Charter Arms and a company out of New York that made small revolvers that might be good enough for concealed carry. The word got out that if you are reloading for the Rossi, keep the loads light. The load that I steadily shot in my S&W 60 showed serious signs of pressure in my buddy's Rossi 5 shooter.


----------

